# آلــــة خــــــراطــــــــة عـــــامة Lathe Machine



## nasser.freewan (23 أكتوبر 2009)

" بســــم الله الرحمن الرحـــيم "​الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة والسلام علي أشراف الانبياءو المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلي أهليه 

وصحبه أجمعين أما بعد :

الاخوة المهندسين الكرام بعد التحية والسلام :

أرجو منكم مساعدتنا في البحث علي كتاب أو بحث أوتقرير يتكلم علي آلة الخراطة العامة بتفصيل من 

حيث التركيب الخاص بآلة وانوعها واستخدمتها طرق الخراطة بها وظيفة كل جزء ... الخ أرجو 

المساعد " عندي أمتحان في مادة هندسة إنتاج 3 me316 ولم أجد شئ في من لديه كتاب أو بحث 

باللغة العربية فاليسعفنا به في أسرع وقت ممكن وبارك الله في الجميع وجعل جهدكم في ميزان حسناتكم

والسلام في البداية والختام .​


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (11 نوفمبر 2009)

الابن الطالب أو المهندس / ناصر ....... بمشيئة الله ستتخرج وتبقى مهندس فعلا​الكتب التي تساعدك في الخراطة من الجانبين العملي والنظري هي الكتب التالية :-​*1. المرجع في خراطة المعادن*​*2. مبادئ الخراطة*​*3. خراطة المعادن*​*4. تكنولوجيا الخراطة*​هذه المجموعة تجد بها كل ما تحتاجه عن الخراطة ، من خلال الشرح التفصيلي للمخرطة وشرح أجزاء المخرطة وعلاقة كل جزء بالأجزاء الأخرى وطرق التشغيل ، بالإضافة إلى القوانين والمعادلات والأمثلة المحلولة ...... وغيرها.​هذه الكتب موجودة بالمكتبات الكبرى بمصر وجميع الدول العربية ​الكتب من تأليف المهندس أحمد زكي حلمي​صادرة عن دار الكتب العلمية للنشر والتوزيع بالقاهرة​وأعرفك بأنني الذي أعددت وألفت هذه الكتب ، وهذه الرسالة ليست للدعاية عنها ، ولكنني أرد أن أساعدك وأوجهك التوجيه الصحيح.​تقبل تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالنجاح والتفوق​د.أحمد زكي حلمي ​


----------



## godafone (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## godafone (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (30 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t138454-3.html#post1379753


ادخل الرابط ده ممكن يفيدك


----------



## nasser.freewan (15 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور أحمد وأسال الله أن يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمدابوقاسم (12 يونيو 2010)

ارغب في تعلم مبادى الخراطه


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amir al arab (16 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)

*تفضل يا أخى ستجد كل ماتريده هنا من كتب عن الخراطه

http://eng2010.yoo7.com/montada-f1/
*​


----------



## سميرسويدان (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوريننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## nasser.freewan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يبارك في الجميع


----------



## blogo (21 مارس 2012)

مشكور أخي


----------



## أحمد دعبس (21 مارس 2012)

*


blogo قال:



مشكور أخي

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*لا شكر على واجب ونتمنى لك الإستفادة *


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 أبريل 2012)

ليه الدوخة دي


----------

